# Jours fériés



## Missunivers (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j ai une petite de 3 ans en péri qui part fin août la maman me l'a annoncé fin juillet je devais la garder encore un an comme j aime la petite sœur, donc on a fait le préavis mais je suis en congé 3 semaines en août et le 15 est férié, me doivent t il un jour de congé en plus d habitude je m en sers pour mes rdv


----------



## Assmat56 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, si vous avez eu votre lettre de licenciement fin juillet, avez vous signé un accord pour que votre preavis inclu vos cp dedans ? Si non, le préavis est de 1 mois hors cp donc fin de contrat courant septembre.
Oui le jour férié durant vos congés ouvre droit à 1 jour (soit il n'est pas compté en cp prit, sera posé ultérieurement, soit payé.
Je me trompe peut être, les collègues vont sûrement vous apporté plus de précisions


----------



## kikine (15 Août 2022)

non ça dépend si vous êtes en cp acquis ou pas, et année complète ou incomplète
sans ces données on ne peut vous donner une réponse juste


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

En effet il y plusieurs réponses possibles. 
Il faut être plus précise comme l'a demandé kikine.


----------



## Missunivers (15 Août 2022)

Alors on est resté sur l ancienne méthode, je change pour les nouveaux contrats. La on avait fait un avenant de janvier à août car la maman connaît pas ses besoins et la on devait en refaire un pour 1 an. Elle m  a payé 10 % tous les mois j ai pri une semaine en avril de congés et là 3 en aout


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Il n'y avait pas d'ancienne méthode !
Un avenant de janvier à août ?
N'importe quoi...vous avez transformé un cdi en cdd. ?

Tout est faux 
Illégal. 

Bons calculs de fin de contrat rien n'est conforme à la ccn...

Lisez absolument la.ccn.


----------



## Missunivers (15 Août 2022)

Oui je sais j ai écouté la rpe. Je sais on doit se basé sur 12 mois. C est pour ça que mes nouveaux contrats les parents ne le font plus. Je suis une ancienne nounou et avant c était comme ça. Je suis justement sur ce forum pour me mettre à la page et oui je lis la ccn même si je comprends pas tout et j étais habitué à faire confiance au rpe maintenant je le fait plus merci quand même pour votre commentaire général métal.


----------



## kikine (15 Août 2022)

cela dit on est pas plus avancées pour vous répondre vu que vous ne répondez aux questions posées plus haut


----------



## Missunivers (16 Août 2022)

Kikine année  incomplète, prise de congé 4 semaines, acquis de janvier à août vu que la maman n a pas fait sur 12 mois l avenant. Mais ma question du début était juste de savoir si elle me devait un jour pour le 15 août, C est pas grave avec les nouveaux contrats je ferai dans les règles sans écouter le rpe merci bonne journée à tous


----------



## kikine (16 Août 2022)

en année incomplète non vous ne pouvez pas poser un jour ailleurs
au 31/05 vous avez acquis combien de jour ? quels sont les dates de vos cp ? de toute façon en admettant 5x 2.5 = 13 jours si vos cp ont commencés le 01/08 non le 15/08 ne tombe pas dans les cp acquis donc ni a payer ni a rattraper


----------

